# Blizzard 8611 Full Size



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Selling one of our Blizzard 8611 Full Size plows. Power Hitch 1. Plow only! Edges have life left and everything works as it should.

Asking $1800.00

Located in Villa Park, IL


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Where's Oomkes?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

He's Bizzie


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Any takers? $1500, good back up plow.


----------

